# Fuji roubaix 1.3 frame with tire 700/25c



## pooq (Aug 7, 2015)

the tire which come with roubaix 1.3 from the factory is 700/23c. I wanna change to 25c tire. Is it possible?

and which tire do you guys recommend? Now it is a Vittoria slick pro 23c


----------



## jwalther (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd check the clearance. My Roubaix ACR won't accommodate 25s in the rear. My bike with a 23:


----------



## kelticknotts (Mar 10, 2016)

I have an 09 roubaix with 25's on, no problem...have to pump the tires up on the bike...no biggie...


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Keep in mind that different 25c tires are different sizes. The Michelin Pro 4 endurance is a bit larger then the Schwalbe One 25c tire. 
BTW I love my Schwalbe One tires. Comfortable, fast, resistant to punctures rather well.


----------

